# Just when you think you have seen it all



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Holy ugly colors together lol.....one things for sure you flip that sideways in water you shouldn't be on a bike......I mean that is Rick Ross wide


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

What in Gods name...........





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Dang. That's ugly


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I think the snorkel needs to be a little longer, 4 feet long is not quite enough


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

:yikes::wtf:


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ha ha I like his style. Not


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Well......at least you'd never flip it.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

never say never anythings possible but **** dat thing is wide............


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

what in gods name is that supposed to be????? LOL


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

A submarine. That's the periscope.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Big D said:


> A submarine. That's the periscope.


Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Talk about taking it to the extreme!!! Epic Fail.


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Like to meet the guy/gal who thinks that looks good then take them to the optometrist to have their eyes checked. That thing is butt!!!


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like it's squatting to take a dump.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Now I know what it looks like when the hulk and big ol Clifford the dog make a baby......

the wetter the better


----------



## Johnnypantz (Aug 18, 2012)

You meet the nicest people on a Honda.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You realize that poor soul is probably a MIMB member and just hasn't posted his picture yet. 

Soon to follow in "What have you done to your quad?"
- cut down the snorkle
- painted everything black. Just black. No colours. Not even the springs
sorry, no before & after pictures available.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^ LoL, your probably right D


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Now what would really make everyone laugh is if I had posted the text message from the guy that sent me the pictures ... I guess my buddy is friends with the owner and from what I gather , they think it's just the baddest sob out there lol , I made no comment other than it resembled a tarantula 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

